# SECRET SANTA: Christmas Wish List 2012



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Christmas is just around the corner, and for those who have signed up the Secret Santa 2011 thread, Santa knows it can be tough to pick out a gift for someone you may not know much about. So to help you out a little Santa has decided to start a Christmas wish thread.

Please understand that posting a wish list here does not require your Santa to get you anything off the list. It is just a guideline in case someone may not be able to figure out what to get you.

So wish away puffers.......

HO HO HO!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Any Opus X
AF ANEJO
Liga UF13, UF4, Ratzilla, Velvet Rat, No 9
My Father No 1, No 4, Le Bijou
Tat Monsters, not the little ones 
And I love a good scotch

Thanks Santa!!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

No 9 Piggy
Undercrown Piggy
Hoyo de Monterrey Epi #2
Hemingway Maduros
Any lanceros
Cigar/pipe accessories

Alcohol is OK


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Dunhill morning flake
Sail yellow
Cob general
Pipe butane lighter that is idiot proof


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

This feels wrong to post this as a newb but I'll play along. 

LP Dirty Rat
LP Ratzilla
LP UF-4
My Father Le Bijou
Viaje Platino Chiva
Padron Anni
Oliva Serie V Maduro

Oh yeah, scotch & bourbon are always appreciated.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

A Rolex
Gold Bullion
World Peace
Delorian with a working flux capacitor
Bill and Ted's magical time travel phone booth

oh... cigars/pipe and drinks... my bad

Fuente
Liga Privada
Davidoff
Illusione
uhm... uhhh.... 'other types' of cigars from 'other places'

pipe bacyy... pretty much anything unique and good
pipes and pipe stuff

dark beers
scotchy scotch scotch
red wines/cabs

oh oh oh... and

This chick:








,a bottle of blue pills, and a pool full of baby oil! :banana:


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

A lamborghini..

Ice Wines, Dessert Wines, good ciders that aren't "crispin" lol.

LP 9, 52, FFP, Rats or Piggies (COLLECTION! Lol)
Illusione (primarily creamy ones)
Davidoff (^^^^)
Stuff I should try.
Stuff from down under, lol.

(My wish list can be checked as well)


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I can use these lists for other... events... before Christmas right? :evil:


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> I can use these lists for other... events... before Christmas right? :evil:


You just want to send Socal a mail order bride don't you?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ray:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> You just want to send Socal a mail order bride don't you?


If I did it certainly wouldn't be the Perdomo virgin.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> If I did it certainly wouldn't be the Perdomo virgin.


 :frusty: :fu


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

My list last year was like a page and a half.

I dont have a list yet but I also aint too picky.

I had fun last year.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Instead of something specific, this is what I like, work off it.

I love Tatuaje/DPG flavor profiles.
Always appreciate a CC.
Continuing to try and expand my Viaje experiences.
Am a bit of a Fuente whore.
When in doubt Maduro.

Rum comes above all else.

Edit: Robusto preference.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmm.....

Cohiba BHK 52-54-56
CC- Cohiba
Graycliff Silver Edition
Viaje Super Shot
Tatuaje Anarchy
Tatuaje Barclay Rex
Tatuaje T110
NHC 
Quesada Oktoberfest
Four Kicks 
Surrogates Tramp Stamp 
Undercrown Corona Viva 
Undercrown Pig 
Cabaiguan 
Partigas Black


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

any opus x
any anejo
any liga privada
any padron anniversary
any viaje
any PDR 1878
ashton vsg
tat monsters (normal or little)
any CC

i love scotch/bourbon/rum
not a coffee drinker
i already have plenty of pipe baccy and pipes

im not really picky, just dont like really spicy/peppery cigars. oh yeah, i like coronas and robustos mostly.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Dear Santa...

Any Tatuaje
Anything Creamy, Smooth, Medium-full body, lots of smoke
CC always welcome

Micro brew, can't get those around here


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Dear Santa,

This year I'd like lots of things, but most of all, I would really like some of these things:

BOTL Lancero
Cain F Lancero
Federal 90th or 91st 
Illusione Holy Lance 
LP No. 9 Flying Pig
LP Ratzilla
LP UF13
MF Atlantic 15th
My Father Lancero
My Father LE Corona, 2010, 2011, etc.
Tatuaje Anarchy
Tatuaje Little Boris
Tatuaje Tattoo
Viaje Tower 45th 

If you want simplicity, I like Maduros and have lately become obsessed with lanceros. Also I like Tats, Viajes, LPs, and Fuente things. 

I also like regional craft beers and eclectic bourbons.

That is all Santa. Thanks very much. :hug:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Santa,

Glad to hear you coming out to play another year.

My list is fairly short and simple.

Viaje's
Viaje's 
Viaje's

Small batch Bourbon, and oh yes,

Viaje's.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

- bomb Fuzzy
- bomb SmokinSurfer
- bomb BaconStrips
- bomb my Navy buddy Roby (non-Puff member)
- bomb my Navy buddy LCDR-select Jim (non-Puff member)
- bomb CigarGirlie
- bomb BDog
- bomb Vicini
- bomb Bunnosaurusrex
- bomb meat cake
- bomb shootinmatt
- bomb Anyone but me


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Dear Satan...I mean SANTA!! ya..that's the ticket!!

I am stealing Brad's list a bit...

Any AGED Opus X
AF ANEJO
Liga UF13, UF4, Ratzilla, Velvet Rat, No 9, T-52 or any of the Piggies besides UC and FFP
Pappas Fritas
My Father No 1, No 4, Le Bijou, 9-11
Tat Monsters, Little or Big, don't care which
Any Padron Annivesary
Any Surrogates
Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades
Any Viaje Satori

Any good Scotch, like Macallans, Glenmorangie or GlenLivet
Any nicely aged CC


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

quincy627 said:


> Small batch Bourbon


:hug: Yes!


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

I'll play along, hopefully Ol'Saint nick an lil luck i can stuble across some smokes i been looking for this year.
Shark Opus/Anejo
Liga Privada FFP (damn thing is being a pain in the ass to find)
An last but no least a AGED cigar. I have never came across a cigar that was more then a year. Seen storys on here where people find some smokes from there local spot that have been sitting for a couple of years an hope i can get that experince!


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

Anything really! Haven't tried a lot of cigars so I'm not too picky right now

LP #9 or any ligas for that matter
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor
Any viajes
CAO Brazilia
Oliva G Maduro
Padron 2000
Nica Libre
Arturo 858 Maduro
Sancho Panza Double Maduro
Gran Habano Vintage 2002

Love maduros and preferably robustos


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

For the sake of helping Santa, this thread is for posting wishlists after confirming eligibility and entering here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...4-official-secret-santa-2012-signup-here.html

For those who've posted and not entered, go check out that thread to ensure you're eligible and aware of how it works!


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> For the sake of helping Santa, this thread is for posting wishlists after confirming eligibility and entering here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...4-official-secret-santa-2012-signup-here.html
> 
> For those who've posted and not entered, go check out that thread to ensure you're eligible and aware of how it works!


My bad wasn't aware


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

BenBrad said:


> My bad wasn't aware


Didn't even notice you were too new! Mainly wanted everyone posting wishlists to be aware of why they are doing so.


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> Didn't even notice you were too new! Mainly wanted everyone posting wishlists to be aware of why they are doing so.


I wish I had another month under my belt  I have all the other eligibilities

Edit** Okay I'll stop spamming your thread now


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> For the sake of helping Santa, this thread is for posting wishlists after confirming eligibility and entering here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...4-official-secret-santa-2012-signup-here.html
> 
> For those who've posted and not entered, go check out that thread to ensure you're eligible and aware of how it works!


Ya i made the mistake of seeing this first and posting my wishlist. DOH!!! I have since then fixed it though. I am in like Flynn!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Ya i made the mistake of seeing this first and posting my wishlist. DOH!!! I have since then fixed it though. I am in like Flynn!


I figured your meat brain would figure it out eventually, but you never know. ound:


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

If you're giving, I'll leave it up to your own discretion, I'm not picky.

I'm good for anything cigar, pipe, or alcohol.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

If I had one wish that I could wish this holiday season, it would be for all the children of the world to join hands and sing together in the spirit of harmony and peace.

If I had two wishes that I could wish for this holiday season, the first would be for all the children of the world to join hands and sing in the spirit of harmony and peace... and the second would be for $30 million a month to be given to me, tax-free, in a Swiss bank account.

You know, if I had three wishes that I could make this holiday season, first, of course, would be for all the children to get together and sing... the second would be for the $30 million every month to me... and the third would be for all encompassing power over every living being thing in the entire universe.

And if I had four wishes that I could make this holiday season, first would be the crap about the kids... second would be for the $30 million... the third would be for all the power... and the fourth would be to set aside one month each year for an extended 31-day orgasm, to be brought about slowly by Rosanna Arquette and that model Paulina somebody, I can't think of her name, of course my lovely wife could come, too. She's behind me 100% on this, I guarantee you.

Wait a minute, maybe that sex thing should be the first wish! So, if I made that the first wish, because, you know, it could all go boom tomorrow, and then what have you got? No, no... the kids singing would be great, that would be nice. No, no, who am I kidding! I mean, they're not gonna be able to get all those kids together! I mean, the logistics of the thing is impossible! It's more trouble than it's worth! So, we reorganize: here we go: First, the sex - we go with that; second, the money. No! We go with the power second, then the money, and then the kids. Oh, wait, oh geez! I forgot about revenge against my enemies! Okay... revenge against all my enemies, they should die like pigs in Hell! That would be the fourth wish! And of course, my fifth wish would be for all the children of the world to join hands and sing in the spirit of peace and harmony. 

Thank you, everybody.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

B.mamba89 said:


> I'll play along, hopefully Ol'Saint nick an lil luck i can stuble across some smokes i been looking for this year.
> Shark Opus/Anejo
> Liga Privada FFP (damn thing is being a pain in the ass to find)
> An last but no least a AGED cigar. I have never came across a cigar that was more then a year. Seen storys on here where people find some smokes from there local spot that have been sitting for a couple of years an hope i can get that experince!


So i posted my wants this year not knowing this was going to be a REAL thing, so i change my "wishlist" to
cigars,cigars and Alcohol!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

gosh said:


> If I had one wish that I could wish this holiday season, it would be for all the children of the world to join hands and sing together in the spirit of harmony and peace.
> 
> If I had two wishes that I could wish for this holiday season, the first would be for all the children of the world to join hands and sing in the spirit of harmony and peace... and the second would be for $30 million a month to be given to me, tax-free, in a Swiss bank account.
> 
> ...


Why a swiss bank account? Why not invest in America?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Dear Santa, for Christmas this year, if you happen to stop by my neck of the woods, I'd like:

Any Opus X
Liga Privada (FFP, Pappas Fritas, UF-13, UF-4, Ratzilla, Velvet Rat, #9, T-52)
Any ISOMs
Viaje H&HGs
Shivs
Satori
LADC Mi Amor
Padron Family, Anni
Illusione Maddys
Tats (especially Monsters...not little)
Ashton ESG

And of course...single malt scotch

or I would forego all of the above for a 2013 Ford Super Duty with a 6.7L Power Stroke V8 Turbo Diesel engine.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Dear Santa

Because you asked, I'm listing a few items that would make my Christmas extra special:

Cigars:
L'Atelier LAT5x
Bolivar or other tasty island stick
Don Carlos
H&HG
any LP rat
Tat Black lancero
Pinolero
Emilio Grimalkin
Tramp Stamp
LGC Serie R
Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva
Santa's favorite coronas (or PC, CG) and lanceros

Pipe baccy:
Stonehaven
Murray era 965
Christmas Cheer (any year)
P&C Magnum Opus

Beverages:
Any good bourbon or scotch, any beer that can't be had in Ohio


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Dear Santa,

i've been a good boy this year 

i'd appreciate it if you'd thow one of the following down my chimney

cigars, i prefer smaller vitolas (corona, robusto, belicoso, so no need to get churchill crazy)

- i have yet to sample a padron family reserve
- recently i smoked my first two viaje, and i'd love to sample more of them
- i've been wanting to wander ISOM... but i'm scared to order them :lol:
- i'd also like to puff on a opus-x that has two or three years of rest on it


drinks are ok

- i love scotch (islay, highland, skye)
- i also like cognac 


J.


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

My wish list?

This thread :lol:


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> This feels wrong to post this as a newb but I'll play along.
> 
> LP Dirty Rat
> LP Ratzilla
> ...


For some reason I can't edit my post and I didn't realize CC were allowed to be mentioned for this, but tasty sticks from ISOM are always on my list. I've only tried RyJ & Por Larranaga and am always looking to broaden my horizons.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Santa,

I have been the best Moose I could be this year. I didn't cause any accidents on the roadways, I stayed out of peoples yards, I raised a baby Moose into a fine young lady, I never pooped in public, and I was nice to all the people I work with.
So here is my list


Sand Shark
Liga "A"
Liga UF-13
Daisy Cutter
A nice cigar punch
A stinky
Tatuaje Barclay Rex 100th Anniversary
Viaje
Tatuaje HTF
Liga 9 or 52
Pigs
Opus X


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Dear Santa, for Christmas this year, if you happen to stop by my neck of the woods, I'd like:
> 
> Any Opus X
> Liga Privada (FFP, Pappas Fritas, UF-13, UF-4, Ratzilla, Velvet Rat, #9, T-52)
> ...


I almost forgot. I'm a pipe noob. So anything pipes and pipe baccy related.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dear Santa,

F*** YO COUCH!

5104 5489 6930 48xx

KIDDING!  :loco::loco:



My humidor space is a little tight this year, so I'd appreciate quality over quantity.

I've wanted to try Headly Grange by Crowned Heads.

I would certainly appreciate any Fuente, Liga, Tatuaje, Padron, Illusione, or anything blended by DPG.

I'm a big fan of trying new things. I'm happy with anything you enjoy.

I also love rum. Yummmmmmmm!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Dear Santa, for Christmas this year, 
Any Opus X
Liga Privada HTF's
Satori
Padron Maduros
Tats HTF
Ashton ESG
Anjeo's
Lito Gomez
Olvia V Maduro's
God of Fire
And any from that Island off the coast of Florida...........


Single Malts, or good ol whiskey, or beer


Thanks Santa!


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

Dear Santa, I probably haven't been very good this year, BUT if you decide to throw something other than coal my way:

I'd love to try some various Illusione's
I always love a Fuente Hemmingway Maduro or a Padron Maddy
I'd love to try any Anejo, Opus X, or God of Fire
Pretty much any Liga Privada would be amazing but especially a Dirty Rat
I enjoy maduro's and trying new stuff so if you love it I'd like to try it.

Now, I'm a huge beer fan especially anything locally brewed or things I can't get here. However, I have experimenting a bit in the scotch department and any good stuff there would be appreciated, but please don't kill me.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm easy- any tasty maduros!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

looks like i haven't been here long enough


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

huskers said:


> looks like i haven't been here long enough


Try asking Santa for a permission form?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> Try asking Santa for a permission form?


Thats ok, I'll play by the rules.


----------



## danb206 (Apr 19, 2012)

Illusione Holy Lance
LP No. 9 Flying Pig
LP Ratzilla
LP UF13
LP T52
Viaje Super Shot
Opux X

Really, any big bodied, full, creamy smokes....up to try ANYTHING


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Santa! Welcome back to Puff!

I've been good this year, promise! No parking tickets, no black eyes, my taxes are paid, I didn't miss any work because of hangovers... Good, right? For Christmas this year I have nothing specific on my list, but I prefer smaller RG cigars and my favorites are Tatuaje, Illusione, the pricier Fuentes, Ligas, Rodrigos, Emilios, etc. "Boutique", I suppose. I'm already good on cutters and lighters, so no need to worry about that stuff. CCs are always great, too, as I partake when the mood strikes. I like pipeweed, but nothing aromatic or flavored. Soft Danish blends to spicy VAPERs to smokey Lats, I'm cool with any of that stuff. I'm a big coffee drinker, light to dark roast, I'm good with it all. And while I do enjoy the spirits I already have a full liquor cabinet so I'm more interested in wine and microbrews. If you insist on liquor - I know how you are, Santa :drinking: - I can never have enough Maker's Mark.

I'll leave out some milk, cookies and carrots for you!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Big fan of DPG/Tatuaje Cigars so anything that fits the bill
Viajes are splendid and i can never get enough: Super shots, satori, HHG, anything really
Four Kicks Headly Grange
Surrogates Tramp Stamp
Liga Privada No 9, FFP
My Father atlantic
My Father el hijo
My Father Federal 
La Duena
Tres Reynas
Pinolero
La Aurora Diamond

Can always check my wishlist for something more current but im a fan of Full Flavored and/or full bodied smokes. Maduros are nice and im def a fan of Conn. Broadleaf. 

I also like Rum but i dont drink often if barely ever.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

CC's


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, just about any Liga Privada will work. Especially partial to the No.9, and any variation on the Dirty Rat.

Opus X
GoF Serie B
Any LP pigs
Monte Sublime
Cohiba Espy
H Upp Sir Winston
aged CCs, (esp Boli PC, Monte #4, or other coronas)
Monte #2
Anything smoking well
Anything on my favorites
Anything on my profile wishlist


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Dear Santa,
I've tried to be good this year, but it hasn't always worked out like I planned. People are just so much fun to bomb. Anyway, if you find me on the 'nice' list this year, I wouldn't mind any of the following:
Liga Privadas
Quesada Espana, Q D'etat
Rodrigo
Curivari
Room 101 San Andres, Daruma
Casa Fernandez
Viaje
Tatuaje
Illusione
Headly Grange
Cuenco y Blanco
Baitfish

Of course I wouldn't mind some to drink to warm me up during the cold nights this winter. That is if you don't drink it all first. We all know where you get those rosy cheeks from.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I still believe in Santa, even though I overheard my dad say he bought the Boy Scout knife at Army Surplus store in town. 

A small donation to a local children's home, women's center, or pet shelter in my honor would be over the top on my wishlist.

Under that, well I am an equal opportunity smokin surfer.


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Dear Santa I've been a not so bad herfster, if can find it in your heart to to fill my wish list I will try my best next year to Herf more often than this year. 

Davidoff Millenium Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway series,
Pardon anniversario 64 family reserve, 
Arturo Fuente Opus X, Anejos, Forbidden 13
Short Story Maduro
Illusione Epernay Le Elegance
Liga pirvada dirty rat, ferral pig, no.9, and t52, Papi Fritas 
Any tat monsters.
Room 101 SA daruma


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I wasn't joking when I said that I wanted a toy for a kitten I was nursing - it's true - I, a macho man, have managed to save an infant kitten by nursing it with a bottle I bought from PetSmart - now I'm on my second can of GNC kitten formula powder ($16.00 a can!!!) and the little shit thinks I'm it's mother - all i ask is for Salma Hayek to grind on my face until I die...


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Jolly old Saint Nick,
If you're in the giving mood, I could go for the following:

Atabey Cigars
Byron Cigars
Bandolero Cigars
Hispaniola Cristobal Colon 1492
Escencia
Anything new from 2012 IPCPR
Iconic Leaf Recluse
262 Cigars
El Primer Mundo Liga Miami
Winston Churchill
An empty Rocky Patel HR 500 cigar box
Size preference of robusto or corona

Moonshine Cherries
Any craft pumpkin beers (none from the bigger brewers please)
Rumchata


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Any Pigs
Viaje
LP
Opus X
LFD
Tat Ltds
Illusione


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

OK...a list...I "borrowed" from some other folks...

Any AGED Opus X
AF ANEJO shark or other
Liga UF13, UF4, Ratzilla, Velvet Rat, No 9, T-52 or any of the Piggies
FFP
Pappas Fritas
My Father No 1, No 4, Le Bijou, 9-11
Tat Monsters, Little or Big, don't care which
Any Padron Annivesary (especially family reserve)
Any Surrogates
Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades
Any Viaje
Anarchy
Behike (a guy can dream...)

Cool, off the radar micro brews

other stuff you like...Thanks Santa!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Santa, 
Remember me? Yeah, I'm the kid that pissed on your lap and pulled your beard. But I'm all grown up now and have total control of my bladder. Well, except that one time, but I'd had WAY to much to drink. Anyway..here's my list.

Room 101 O.S.O.K (WHY DIDN'T I BUY MORE OF THESE WHEN I COULD)
Liga P - anything besides FFP
Tatuaje - Any of the hth or rare ones (Monster, T110, you know the kind)
CCs
Sam Gawith FVF with some age on it
Opus - any of the non-regular releases
Viaje


Other than those
I'm a huge Tatuaje and Illusione fan.


----------



## danobey (Aug 22, 2012)

A corvette ZR1, Jack Daniel (Honey blend) Lp#9, ffp, man o war,Olivia (any kind) 7.5 million dollars (ten dollar bills only ) two hundred count humidor.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello, Santa!
You could bring me Cigars:
Typically like robustos and belicosos, even some big 60 RGs. Typically not a huge fan of light/gold Connecticut wrap...
Some off my wish list:
NC: Room 101
EP Carillo
La Sirena
LFD Air Bender
Liga Privada....any HTF, Ferels, etc...
Warlock
Camacho
Tats
CC: RASS
Upmann

Craft Beer: Something from your town/city/state that I probably can't get here in NY.

Coffee: Dark. Bold. Organic & fair trade. Whole bean preferred.

A book you think I should read.

Music you think I should listen to.

Something to put/hang in the Doom Saloon


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

What foolishness is this? I haven't even seen a 2012 SS topic.

I like Padron.
I like Tats (have not had the new monster)
I like Cohiba (not the NC).
I like most of what can be found ISOM.
I like Liga Privada.
I like Opus, Anejo...
I like fine bourbon.
I like full flavored dark beers I have not tried.
I'd like to try Vegas Robaina.
I'd like to try pipe smoking.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

weeeellll.... i dig the following (i ain't too picky though)

1. Tat/DPG are currently my favorite cigars and i'm always looking to increase my stash of them...
2. I also love me some Fuente... I have 1 opus X and more would be great... but I like almost any fuente
3. Starting to get into Illusione, would love to try any
4. Love all LP/UC i've had so far... Looking for more of any of them... Still have a ways to go before I've tried them all!
5. Still a relative rookie with Viaje, would love to try more of those... 
6. CCs are an expanding love for me... any/all are good by me.
7. Other brands? LFD, Ramon Bueso (Genesis), J. Fuego Origen, Room 101 (would love to try), LaDC, San Cristobal, Ashton (haven't tried any yet), Padron (annis or otherwise), Kristoff, L'Atelier, San Lotano Oval, La Aurora preferidos
8. Love beer, but I usually am overstocked with it... Would love to try some other regional whiskeys, I like scotch too, but have a lot of that on hand as well, but again, whatever you wanna do is cool with me.
9. I'm pretty well set with pipes/pipe tobacco... just haven't been much into it lately, but if there's one I must try, by all means, I'll try it!!

happy christmas every-one!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Any cigar off my wish list...Doesn't have to be any thing outrageous! 
However....
LPs are welcome at my house. As are HTF smokes.
Never had any CC smokes before.
I like medium - full cigars. Smaller ring gages. Lanceros, Coronas, Lonsdale, Churchill.
I like Beer, Rum, Cognac, Wine.

I just enjoy trying new and different things. :wink:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Dear Santa,

I do not want anything on my list.. Instead I want you to destroy someone else..

Message me.

Sincerely,

Phil


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Phil from Chicago said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I do not want anything on my list.. Instead I want you to destroy someone else..
> 
> ...


Noted. I hear there is someone else who lives "in Chicago"


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Whiskey

Connecticut or Cameroon wrapped cigars of medium or less strength.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

First off, I'd like to note I'm not a big Maduro fan/smoker. I do enjoy some broadleaf cigars, pretty much anything from Pete Johnson/Tatuaje but outside that it's pretty restrictive. La Aroma, La Duena, Liga... below are some Wish List Items, some faves & my Profile Page is always pretty up to date as well. It's been a rougher year than last so much of what I love I don't have much if anything of. I'm in catch up mode and hopefully next year I'll start restocking the favorables.

I'm sure some of these will get knocked out before SS but this is what I'm looking at currently

Wish List Items:
Herrera Esteli
Merlion [Robusto]
Headley Grange
Velvet Rat & Razilla
LFD Oro
Intemperance EC XVIII
Tatuaje - Pork Chop 
El Suelo & Torcadero
La Palina El Diario
La Palina Classic
Curivari Buena Ventura
CLE Cuarenta [Robusto]
CLE Corojo [Robusto]
Asylum
Fernando Leon 
Avo 787 [Robusto]
Tatuaje Brown Especiales 
AB Fine & Rare
Illusione m7
LFD El Museo
LG Chisels
Small Batches
L40
Liga A
Viaje Exclusivos, VOR5, VPR 6, Latest batch of S&B

Some Faves I have none to few of:
La Palina Goldies 
Illusione 68, cg4, 23
Tatuaje Brown Label: 7th Capa, Cojonu 2012, J21, SW 
Tat Havana 
Tatuaje - anything really, Cabaiguan, La Casita, Monsters, La Verite, Blacks
EloGio
LG Chisel
LFD Double Ligero Chisel
LFD Air Bender
100 Anos
Epernay La Taureau & Petite
Viaje Honey & Hand Grenades
Dirty Rats, FFP & T52
Daruma
Opus

Not a big drinker anymore but I do enjoy a drink or two from time to time

Dalmore [esp Cigar Malt] 
Hennessey Izambard, Le Peu, Camp Romain
Goose Island - Love Summertime (in Summer Lol), Mild Winter & Chistmas Ale. Interested in trying Vintage Ales
Sam Adams White Christmas -want to try
Happy to try about anything from great micro breweries


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Dear Santa,

I'm really an easy guy to please... There are a few things that I would love to try if you have any, but I don't really require a bunch of HTF stuff.

Room 101 O.S.O.K
Room 101 Daruma
Liga P - I've only ever smoked 1... a #9 toro.
Tatuaje - I love them! I haven't had any of the TAA 2012's yet, and that would be nice, but again, not picky! I love the Miami's (brown labels).
LFD - Airbender Chisels
Viaje - I have read so much about how much everyone loves these, but I've never smoked one. 

Some of my Regular faves (so you know my taste):

Oliva Serie V and G maddie
My Father LB 
Tat Miami
CAO Black
Diesel Unlimited
PDR Capa Oscuro

I mostly smoke Toro size cigars 6-6.5 x 50-54 rg. Some bigger, and some smaller... I also like a corona or lancero every once in a while.

I hope this is helpful! 

Booze I like, but I'd rather have cigars... If it must be booze, I like Scotch and Bourbon. 


Thanks Santa! You're swell...

Joe

P.S. I badly need an ashtray if you have one laying around... =)


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Noted. I hear there is someone else who lives "in Chicago"


She will get hers personally.. there is another SOB on my radar lol


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll give this a shot. I went through some others wish and I hope I can help them out. 

Any Pigs, Any Tats, Any LP, Any CC, Any LFD's, Any Viaje, Any Anejo, Any Oliva V, Any Illusione, La Aurora Pref Tubo's, Any Serrogates, Any Strong Maduros, Any Ligero's. Pretty much anything that packs a puch or has a good flavor.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Dear Santa
Im going to throw out a ton of cigars, booze, coffee, & Pipe baccy I've been wanting to try. But I will be happy with anything you can pull out of your bag. I've been fairly good this year: I've only been to the Hospital once and not been arrested yet this year!!

*Cigars:*
Any good house blend, or CC
Tats (besides 2009 or La Casita)
El Suelo, Trocadero
1502 - Any
K.A. Kendall (7-20-4) 1874 Series
262 Revere or Paradigm Lancero
Dignity Cigars - Any
Panacea Black 
Antonio Benitez (any but maduro)
Papas Fritas
CYB
Hammer & Sickle
Capoeira 
Paul Stulac ANY
Reinado any (but would love a GER)
TeAmo Revolution
Camacho Liberty 2011 2012 or any
Nat Sherman new lines
La Sirena Merlion
Punch Bareknuckle
AJ Fernandez Fresh Roll, Pinolero
Any CLE (besides Asylum 13)
Black Crown
Genisis Project
La Aurora Escogitos
Oliva Inferno
CAO Concert, Criollo
DPG Cuban Blend, JJ, Vegas Cubanas
EPC Maduro, Inch, New Wave
MOW Side Projects
L'Atelier (any)
Illusione (Maduro or small rg though please)
Perdomo 20th Anni, Bugatti
La Palina El Diario
Jameson any (but would really like a Miami)

*Coffee:*
I like dark coffee, or Sumatra blends but really willing to try anything you think is good. I have a French Press and grinder, _so whole beans please_.

*Booze:* I like Whiskey and "Mountain Dew". Irish, Canadian, American Whiskey. I'd like to try some Asian Whisky though. As well as good Tequilla.

*Pipe Stuff:*
I like alot of Virginia Blends, but willing to try anything really. I've been enjoying some "Muddy Waters" from a local shop thats pretty dark and rich. Here is a list of some blends that I've been looking at here n there and wanting to try. Im not asking for full tins, just enough to fill a bowl or two to be able to try them.

MacBaren - HH Mature Virginia, Black Ambrosia, HH Old Dark Fired, Roll Cake
Peterson - Irish Whiskey
Nording - Beagle, Pointer
G.L. Pease - Haddo's Delight, JackKnife Plug
Hearth & Home - Stogie 
McClelland - Any Frog Morton, Christmas Cheer any but 2011, Royal Cajun Special
Orlik Golden Sliced
Samuel Gawith - Chocolate Flake ,1792 Flake


----------



## danobey (Aug 22, 2012)

:thumb:[
Ho,ho,ho, I like this list better.QUOTE=thebayratt;3716292]Dear Santa
Im going to throw out a ton of cigars, booze, coffee, & Pipe baccy I've been wanting to try. But I will be happy with anything you can pull out of your bag. I've been fairly good this year: I've only been to the Hospital once and not been arrested yet this year!!

*Cigars:*
Any good house blend, or CC
Tats (besides 2009 or La Casita)
El Suelo, Trocadero
1502 - Any
K.A. Kendall (7-20-4) 1874 Series
262 Revere or Paradigm Lancero
Dignity Cigars - Any
Panacea Black 
Antonio Benitez (any but maduro)
Papas Fritas
CYB
Hammer & Sickle
Capoeira 
Paul Stulac ANY
Reinado any (but would love a GER)
TeAmo Revolution
Camacho Liberty 2011 2012 or any
Nat Sherman new lines
La Sirena Merlion
Punch Bareknuckle
AJ Fernandez Fresh Roll, Pinolero
Any CLE (besides Asylum 13)
Black Crown
Genisis Project
La Aurora Escogitos
Oliva Inferno
CAO Concert, Criollo
DPG Cuban Blend, JJ, Vegas Cubanas
EPC Maduro, Inch, New Wave
MOW Side Projects
L'Atelier (any)
Illusione (Maduro or small rg though please)
Perdomo 20th Anni, Bugatti
La Palina El Diario
Jameson any (but would really like a Miami)

*Coffee:*
I like dark coffee, or Sumatra blends but really willing to try anything you think is good. I have a French Press and grinder, _so whole beans please_.

*Booze:* I like Whiskey and "Mountain Dew". Irish, Canadian, American Whiskey. I'd like to try some Asian Whisky though. As well as good Tequilla.

*Pipe Stuff:*
I like alot of Virginia Blends, but willing to try anything really. I've been enjoying some "Muddy Waters" from a local shop thats pretty dark and rich. Here is a list of some blends that I've been looking at here n there and wanting to try. Im not asking for full tins, just enough to fill a bowl or two to be able to try them.

MacBaren - HH Mature Virginia, Black Ambrosia, HH Old Dark Fired, Roll Cake
Peterson - Irish Whiskey
Nording - Beagle, Pointer
G.L. Pease - Haddo's Delight, JackKnife Plug
Hearth & Home - Stogie 
McClelland - Any Frog Morton, Christmas Cheer any but 2011, Royal Cajun Special
Orlik Golden Sliced
Samuel Gawith - Chocolate Flake ,1792 Flake[/QUOTE]


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Hhmmm.....

AF Opus X
AF Anejo
Viaje (anything)
LP T-52's/no. 9's/Papa Fritas/UF-4/Dirty Rat's/Undercrowns
Tatuaje Mummy's
Surrogates Bone Crushers
AB Prensado's

It's kind of a short list. but thats ok.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Anything and everything is welcomed, so Surprise me!!!


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

AF Opus X
Anything Viaje
Tatuaje Monsters 
Liga Pappas Fritas, UF-13, UF-4, Ratzilla, Velvet Rat, #9, T-52
T52 Pig
Oliva Serie V Melanio
Don Carlos
Tat Blacks

Though I am grateful for just about anything


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Liga Privada (BOTL, L40, Dirty Rat, Ratzilla, Velvet Rat, Pigs, UF-4/13, MF-13, JD4, T52's and 9's)
Cohiba Maduro (CC)
Behike (CC)
Any CC's would like to try them all
Any Viaje (except C-4)
Any Opus X's
Padron 80th 
Ashton 20,21year salutes
Room 101's
Tat's
Big Fan of Highland Single Malts!


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

I will take it all!!! Not picky one bit. OK, maybe no Swishers......


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dear Santa, I've been mildly good this year. I'd appreciate anything. But just for ideas

I love ligas- especially these Unicos I keep hearing about, but can't seem to track down
Opus' 
Room 101 OSOK's. 


Buy what i would love is. ummm cigars from faraway lands. Would love nothing more than to be able to try some quality ISOM's

But seriously. I'm not picky. Anything is very much appreciated. 
Just excited to help Santa celebrate the puff way


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i dont have a wish list, I am happy to be surprised


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

TonyM said:


> I will take it all!!! Not picky one bit. OK, maybe no Swishers......


You just guaranteed yourself some swishers from your secret santa


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

Dear Santa,

I'm sorry I didn't join the forum in time. hwell: Although I did turn 30, got married, and started cigar smoking this year, so I've been a good boy at least. 

Thank you!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Dear Santa,

I like trying new cigars and haven't tried anything newer than Spring 2012. Really not picky and like suprises.
Some of my favorite brands for ideas:
Nestor Miranda Special Selection Danno Rosado
Anything by My Father especially En Cedros Deluxe
Tat Brown Label
Any Casa Ferdandez
Any of the newer Don Pepin Family Blends
Curivari Especailly Gloria de Leon
One HTF that I've been trying to get ahold of is the Tat Frank.

Thanks Santa!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Dear Santa, 

Please remove me from this list as I had to bow out of the secret Santa list this year. 
Unfortunately $$ will be tight and will go only to immediate family this year. 

Please and Thank you!
Meatcake


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Well I really don't have a wish list... What ever Santa wants to drop by I will be more then grateful for.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmm well I don't know that I will be near creative as others on here however my wish list has some similar in nature sticks!

1. Liga Privada (I love T52 and all of the Undercrowns. I also enjoy the #9!)
2. Viaje
3. Tatuaje (Any other than lil monsters, I have two boxes resting so would like to try others! However I would not complain if I recieved more!)
4. Ashton (Haven't really had much experience so if gifted it would force me to try them!)
5. Anything CC (I am way behind the game in this category!)
6. Any good cheap daily smoke. (I love stocking up on cheaper smokes for lawn duty, hunting camp, golf etc. Love the Gran Habano 2002, Bahai Maduro, 858 Maduro, ETC). Reason being I love to try new cheaper smokes with rest to determine if I need to order some for long time storage!
7. Any aged Opus/Anejo- only because I have yet to enjoy a well rested one and the ones I have stored I have purchased within less than a year! Want to see what all the hype is about.
8. Really any bourbon, whiskey, or scotch. I drink beer more than anything as I have a kegerator on my back porch so may not need more from Santa. Not real picky on booze as I tend to drink anything!


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Surrogates Crystal Baller and Tramp Stamp (got the Skull Breaker and Bone Crusher now!)
Iconic Leaf Recluse (not released yet to my knowledge, could be soon?)
Crowned Heads Four Kicks
CAO Concert series
Dirty Rat
Oliva Serie V Melanio
RP Vintage 2003 Cameroon
Vegas Robaina CC (heard so many good things!)
Room 101 Daruma and OSOK
Most of my wishlist has already been blown up...
LP's (can never have too many!)

Looking to try more aromatic pipe tobaccos...

I dig corona, lonsdale, and toro sizes usually.

Booze... I tend to have a sweet tooth, would love to try the Bailey's Caramel, Frambois Lambic and such... Maybe a good scotch or something with cigars since I don't know much about them but looking to broaden my tastes...


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

BHK 52
Montecristo A
Cohiba Genios
Limited editions
LP 
any Viaje 
Skull Breaker
Bone. Crusher
Any Rodrigo 

Pipe tobacco. pretty new to this so anything is cool

Booze. STONE. it's hard to find allot of stone brew here and I miss it. Whiskeys are always good too. Scotch, Irish, Bourbon. whatever

Please no coffee I use to work in a coffee shop and the smell of the stuff angers me.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

All these are awesome Santa wishlists!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm sure I'll be happy with whatever my Santa sends me, but these are some that I am yet to try. I generally prefer med-full gars. Let's see how many typos I can get:

Any boutique or small batch companies that I cant get through CI or famous (Tatuaje, Viaje, paradigm, etc...)
Final blend
Oliva Inferno, vindicator
601 La Bomba, habano
Carlos Torano, Any
Alec Bradley, Black market, Overture, Prensado
Perdomo, Any
RyJ Havoc
Humo Jaguar
MUWAT, non baitfish
Davidoff, any
90 miles
RP vintage, 2003 Cameroon
Jesus Fuego, Origen
Flor de Oliva
LGC Serie N, R, Artesanos Retro
AVO, any
Zino, Any
Man o War, Side projects, Armada, Puro Authentico
CAO, Lx2
Punch, bare knuckle
Ave Maria, any
Swag
Cusano, 18,59, LXI
Diesel Crucible
Flor de Las, Antillas
Fuente, Hemingway
San Lotano (non Mexico)
Pueblo Dominicano
Siglo, any
Monte Cristo, Afrique, red, peruvian
Tatuaje (any except P and Havana VI)
Camacho, liberty
God of Fire, any
Diamond Crown, Maximus, Ceaser
Kristoff, any
Ashton, esg
LFD, air bender
My Father, (any except regular blend)
Oliva V Maduro


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Vicini said:


> Please no coffee I use to work in a coffee shop and the smell of the stuff angers me.


Angers you??? hmmmmm


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Dear Santa, 

I like most anything touched by Pepin. Tatuaje, My Father, Jaime Garcia. Fuente Hemingway and Viaje's are up there too. Can't forget about a good Padron Maduro. As well as many others in the full bodied, flavorful type of cigar. 

Nothing real specific, but something along those lines is what I enjoy smoking.

I guess if I did have to make a list, it would be something like this:
Tatuaje Black
Viaje Satori or LE
LP #9.
Anything Fuente HTF
La Duena
Surrogates Tramp Stamp
Avo Heritage or LE

If booze is sent, I'm open to anything. However, no tequila or rum please. I don't enjoy it. 


Hopefully this is good enough for my Secret Santa to build a flavor profile from it. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Done the Secret Santa the last 2 years and has been a blast. Thank you Santa for putting this together again.

My usuals I enjoy are:
AF Hemingways and Don Carlos
Avo XO
Oliva
Padron

Ones I haven't tried or have a hard time finding:
Opus X
Flying pigs
Padron Anny
AF Between the lines
Davidoff

Like to try new stuff. Just don't like alot of pepper.

Fairly new pipe smoker. Haven't tried many tobaccos so pretty much everything is new to me.
Love my Scotch and vodka.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

can i change my list? i recently purchased one of the items listed. even though i would not mind receiving some, i'm going to remove it as an explicit item.

please replace the line that reads: "i have yet to sample a padron family reserve"
with: "i love padrons, especially the 1964 naturals."

i would also like to add, i love the following profile in a cigar:
- smooth
- light on pepper sprice/heat
- heavy on other flavors

thanks!
J.



jurgenph said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> i've been a good boy this year
> 
> ...


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Dear Santa,
I've been pretty good this year. I'll make this easy on you. I'm a big fan of ligas and viajes, anjeos, and  maduros in general. I am however still developing my palate, so I'm happy to try new things. Mostly I'm always thrilled to get ahold of things I can't easily get ahold of, especially HTF ligas. I'm pretty inexperienced when it comes to CCs so I'm always thrilled to try new things in that world. When I started dating my girlfriend in 2009 it was Christmas and she gave me some monte no 2s so there's sentimental value in that particular smoke. Mostly I'm easy and appreciate anything you feel I would like. One more thing is that I'll be leaving California on the 14th of December and heading to Canada for the holidays. So if it's not too much trouble if you could come early that would be the most convenient for me but I can be reached there for a bit and then I should be back probably the first week in January and could probably find a botl here that could hold on to it for me


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Any LP unico series
Any Viaje
Any Tatuaje (Really wanna try one of the TAA 2011 releases)
Oliva Master Blend
Rocky Patel Decade
AF Between the lines
Davidoff puro d'oro (already tried the deliciosos, id like to try a larger one)

As far as alcohol im a noob to pairing it to cigars. But im willing to try stuff!


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

2 More Days to Signup!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/318134-official-secret-santa-2012-signup-here-3.html


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

(Sits on Santa's lap)
Hi Santa. I have been a good boy this year, eaten my vegetables (mostly), and been good to my wife and family. I hope you can provide me with some goodies in my stocking this year. What would I like? Let's see...
I would love some dark roast, whole bean coffee
Maybe some liquor (Bailey's, Frangelico, Kailua, etc) to mix with the coffee. Not much of a scotch/whiskey kind of guy.
Books of erotic photography (one of my jobs and passions)...not pron per se, more of the fine art aspect (B/W a plus)
And maybe some things to smoke, like:
Things from the unnamed island, specifically Cohiba, BHK, or Hoya de Monterrey
Fuente high end, Opus or Anejo
Any of the LP/Unicos line
Illusione
Tatuaje
Padron 
God of Fire
Diesel
Cueca y Blanco
Berger and Argenti
Jose Seiljas Signature
Viaje
Ashton Maduro
Montecristo, CC or otherwise
Genesis
Any other good complex and interesting smokes. Not much for the peppery, more for the smoother, complexities. Chocolate notes are always good.
Oh, I also would love a good ashtray (love the Stinkys), and a Colibri or Xicar xi series cutter.
Also, can't forget my wife...any smaller cigars that are yummy but won't put her on her ass (she's a nicotine lightweight).

Thank you Santa!
Let me know which of your elves I can help this Christmas!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cigars:
Pardon Anniversary Maduros
any Illusione (would really like to try the candella)
Oliva V Melanio
LP L40
RYJ Short Churchill
Monte 2
Camacho Liberty (any are great but I'm specifically looking for pre 2005 Liberties to complete my collection)
any LE Tat or Viaje 
I'm a big DPG fan and Oliva cigar fan
RG less than 55
your favorite smokes

I like medium to dark coffee, whole bean
For alcohol, I like hard ciders, love single malt scotch or aged single barrel whiskeys or bourbons. Never found a beer that I like, but if you think you can break that cycle you can give it a shot.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok Santa, I think I have been OK this year, here is my wishlist

Cigars
padron family reserve or anniversary
Pretty much anything Liga Privada, especially Unicos (double especially velvet rat)
Headley Grange
La Aroma Mi Amor Reserva
Tatuaje's : Monsters(big, especially Wolfman!!!) TAA black lancero tubos anarchy pork chop t 110
Room 101 Osok
Viaje Zombie, Satori, Skull N Bones Mystery, super shot
Isoms, Especially Monte's, Cohibda's and Partagas
My Father El Hijo
Never had an Ashton, Davidoff, or God of Fire. Would love to try one. I have had a couple of Opus X's, but I was not a huge fan. I was told they may have been too fresh, would be interested in trying one with some age. 

I also love good coffee, and cigar accessories are always welcome as well. I do not drink, so adult beverages not preferred (although my wife would disagree, as she always drinks any booze I get bombed )


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Anything is good with me, but I would enjoy trying:
Liga Privada (any)
AF Anejo
AF Opus X(any but a power ranger would be cool)
God Of Fire(any)
Viaje
Padron(any)
My Father(any)
And I love CC's

I love small size smokes(robusto, etc.) and torpedos/belicosa sized.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Almost forgot to post

Cigars
I like them

Alcohol
I like that too

No coffee as I use a Tassimo

I have two big dogs who wouldn't mind a Scooby snack if your so inclined.

I wear 2x to 3x

I will be grateful for whatever I am gifted. :yo:


----------



## Ozzy (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a great idea, have fun guys!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you're totally impossible to get stuff for..... you need to put up a wish list."

Herfabomber: "Don't need nothin'.....I am good-to-go."

Pinhead Jr.: "then why the Hell did you sign up for this?"

Herfabomber: "so I can destroy someone for the Holidays...DUHHHHHHHH"

Pinhead Jr.: "don't be a jerk, Dude..someone's gonna send ya something, make it easy for 'em."

Herfabomber: "oh, alright!"

well, this is what you don't have to send.....

no jawbreakers.....anything bigger than a 55RG you can keep....hate those things

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, just tell 'em what you want..yer being a jerk."

Kristoff
AF Hemmingway or Don Carlos
Illusione 88's or 888's

I like IPA's or a nice bottle of red

I like a good Balkan blend pipe baccy, so that would be nice....or a nice flake....not into aromatics

Pinhead Jr.: "see, that wasn't so hard"

Herfabomber: "that's what she said"

Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Herfabomber: "what about you...you want anything?"

Pinhead Jr.: "nah, I'm okay....maybe something nice and cuddly to play with."

Herfabomber: "you already have a dog...Deathbringer."

Pinhead Jr.: "I know, but I was thinkin' something like this...








...hehehehehehehehehe"

Herfabomber: "settle down, Hormone Boy...he's Santa Claus, not Santa Pimp Claus."

Pinhead Jr.: "then why the Hell did you ask?"


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Pete, if I had the ability to deliver something "nice and cuddly to play with" like that, I'd never leave my house and I sure wouldn't share. ound:


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Dear Santa, this year I have been thinking Tall and Skinny.

Don Carlos lancero
Cain F lancero
Illusione HL 
El Triunfador lancero Original release

I have also had short and fat pigs in my mind
Piggies (T52, No 9 and UC), 
LP Ratzillas, Dirty Rats, Velvet Rats, L40
One can never have too many No9 and T52s

Opus with some age on them
Oliva Master Blend 1 and 2
La Palina
Headley Grange
Quesada Espana
Davidoff Colorado Claro
Illusione

ISOMs
any really

Really looking for anything in the 46-52 RG


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Hey Santa,

If you get this... I know it's separated from my other list... I just recently got interested in the pipe. I have ZERO experience with it, so anything you send would be new to me. I'm not even sure how pipe baccy equates with cigars in strength, flavor, etc... but I enjoy med-full cigars with coffee, cocoa, woodsy flavors.

Maybe you'll get this...

Joe


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Just check out my profile, there's plenty of ideas there! 

Here are some ideas:
-Any Opus
-Any Liga Privada (esp. Piggies, Raztillas, and UF4s, but love 9's, Dirty Rats, L40s....)
-Any Padron maduro
-Any Tatuaje brown or black
-Any Fuente Hemingway maduro or Anejo
-Any CC (Esp. Partegas, Cohiba, Bolivar, or Montecristo)
-Any PDR 1878
-Any Oliva Melanio
-Anything from my wishlist

And if you don't have anything above in your stash:
-Any dark, delectable smoke
-Anything smoking well
-Anything that's smaller than 54rg (unless it's a piggie!)
-Anything that doesn't require you to go out and spend and arm an a leg. I'm easy, really! Send me a few sticks you have on hand that you enjoy, don't go blowing a bunch of cash. I really would be fine with whatever!

:smoke:


Oh, and please no pipe stuff, tobacco or otherwise.Thanks to the crazy-ass pipers, I have more than I know what to do with right now! ipe:


----------



## Bigcatohmy (Jan 19, 2012)

errmahgad i can't believe I missed signup!


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

Wanted to update to be a little more specific:
Cigars, Pipes, booze are all ok, but I am currently taking a break from beer.

I have a pretty good stock of medium to medium/low grade cigars already as I tend to not buy real high end stuff. I normally like medium to full bodied sticks, but I enjoy lighter ones if they are good quality.
I am just getting into pipes and my stock is pretty minimal. I like Burley's, and some specifics like Anny Kake, STM, SRT, etc.

I hope that helps some, I'll be grateful for whatever shows up


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Mi X-mas wish list
Any Tatuaje
Opus/Anejo Shark
Quesada Octoberfest
Any CC 
Illusione
Any CrownedHeads cigar
Any AGED smoke

Be happy with anything you send that you enjoy! I never tried a pipe or so don't too much about it. An i love some BOOZE! : )


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll be thankful for anything Santa delivers ... cigars, liquor, accessories . . . but given a preference - the following are always greatly appreciated:

Cigars of course:
Fuente
Liga Privada (rats, pigs, L40s . . oh my... actually like 'em all)
Oliva V
Diesel
Tatuaje
Padron
My Father
La Aroma de Cuba
Oliva MB #2 and #3
Opus X
Camacho Liberty
Or anything bold and flavorful . . . .

Liquor:
Scotch (single malt)
Bourbon


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I will have a list added later


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had a couple edits and additions and felt it would easiest to combine them all here

LP Unico Serie
LP T52
My Father Le Bijou
Viaje Platino Chiva
Padron Anni
Oliva Serie V Maduro
Ashton ESG
Tasty sticks from ISOM are always on my list. I've only tried RyJ & Por Larranaga and am always looking to broaden my horizons.

Or feel free to surprise me. I enjoy trying new cigars, especially since I've really been working on expanding my palate.

Scotch & bourbon are always appreciated


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Dear Santa, 

Do what you can with this list. I've been pretty good smoking all my rotten leaves this year.

Davidoff Millenium Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway series Maduro between the lines, WOAM 
Pardon anniversario 40th, 80th, family reserve, 
Arturo Fuente Opus X, Anejos, Forbidden 13
Illusione Epernay Le Elegance, Le petit
Liga pirvada dirty rat, ferral pig, no.9 tubo, and t52, Papi Fritas, uf-40, uf-13, t52 pig, undercrown pig, 9 pig
Any tat monsters.
Room 101 SA daruma, OSOK
Lanceros
My father Le bijou 1922
La Palina kill bill, Goldie
La aurora 100 Anos Maduro 
LFD TAA air bender
Culebras
Just started getting into Havanas so anything that you think a noob should try.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* I like heavy bodied sticks surprise me...

*Pinky: *I drink anything except vodka...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cigars
Beer
Scotch
Cigars
Champagne
Cigars
Beer
Scotch


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

FYI, I looked at each and every person's profile. 

No ruining of Secret Santa from me!


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> FYI, I looked at each and every person's profile.
> 
> No ruining of Secret Santa from me!


 Haha i wasnt around for last year but i did the same thing to some extent. I clicked on some random profiles.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

lol, if you're going by the fact that I looked at your profile...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok. I may be :deadhorse: but I wanna make sure I'm good. Some guy named "Kris", that I've nevver met in my life, sends me a PM with some guy's (or gal's) addy. Is this "kid" the one I'm supposed to destroy...I mean, "send a Christmas gift" to?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Ok. I may be :deadhorse: but I wanna make sure I'm good. Some guy named "Kris", that I've nevver met in my life, sends me a PM with some guy's (or gal's) addy. Is this "kid" the one I'm supposed to destroy...I mean, "send a Christmas gift" to?


Yup. Bom...err...Santa up Big Guy.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Ok. I may be :deadhorse: but I wanna make sure I'm good. Some guy named "Kris", that I've nevver met in my life, sends me a PM with some guy's (or gal's) addy. Is this "kid" the one I'm supposed to destroy...I mean, "send a Christmas gift" to?


Well you could just destroy them .... others like to cyber stalk them read all their posts on puff looking for cigars they enjoy or what they want ... sometimes they even check their profile for wishlists. Then they light the naplam and watch it burn!!!


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> FYI, I looked at each and every person's profile.
> 
> No ruining of Secret Santa from me!


The cock bomber isn't kidding (that or he got me). I'm doing the same thing and checking out lots of profiles.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

This little kid isn't picky at all. I like cigars from all ends of the spectrum, aromatic pipe tobacco, and a nice Bourbon.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I like all different things....prefer things on the stronger side.. not to picky at all.


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Dear Santa,
For Christmas i would like
Liga Privada 
Tatuaje 
viaje
arturo fuente especially short story 
Illusions 
Surrogates 
and candela 
interested in started wet shaving 
starting to try craft beers 
Thank you Santa


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

You know I keep meaning to do a list but really I am not picky. Send me whatever cigars you enjoy.... I like alcohol too but if you send beer I am not a fan of IPA's. Hard alcohol is good too but not a must by any means.... have fun with it cause that is what this is all about.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Santa,

It's been a rough year. Separation/divorce, moving what feels like eight times, court, and all the fun associated with all those processes. Plus I won't even get into the Eagles, Phillies, and the godforsaken NHL lockout. Basically, 2012 has been a year I wouldn't hate forgetting.

However, if there's any chance we could close it out with an assortment of any of these sticks, it'd at least put a nice, merry cap on things. Ho Ho Ho!

Christian's Wish List:
Viaje (esp Holiday series, Summerfest, Stuffed Turkey, St. Patty's, etc. or neat stuff like Double-Edged Sword, Fat Man/Little Boy, etc.)
Tatuaje (Anarchy, Monster, TAA, T110, Boris...pretty much any but P or Havana VI)
Camacho Liberty (any)
Padron Anny (any)
Oliva MB 1 or 2 (a boy can dream, right?)
Davidoff
Opus
Graycliff Espresso Black Label
Stradivarius
Any non-Undercrown LP
Any Anejo
AB Fine & Rare
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio
LFD Diadema Duo
El Triunfador/Tatuaje Old Man and the C
My Father LE, Hijo, 9/11
Any Illusione
Any Litto Gomez SB
Julius Caesar 
Jaime Garcia LE
Any AVO LE
Partagas 150/160 (see Oliva MB 1 & 2)
Any Pig
Any God of Fire
Oliva V Melanio
Casa Fuente
CAO Bratalia

And anything from that magical island....you know, the one with misfit toys  Thanks so much for reading that exhaustive list, Santa. Hopefully I've been...well, not bad enough that I have to smoke coal this year. Merry Christmas, say hi to the Mrs.!

XOXO,
VersionX


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Sep 10, 2012)

VersionX, I understand as I've had a tough year as well. I won't get into the details (some of you know) but I' returned to work full time again today. The battle has been lost, but the fight isn't over. Besides, my wife indicated to me that she purchased the $500 mil winning lotto ticket tonight so I'll be keen in the morning.

HTF, let's get these out of the way 
Generally I like robustos, torpedos, belicosos, etc. Even a corona or petit corona (smaller cigars, though I won't turn down a tasty 60-gauge NUB or better). 
You get the idea. I think  Also, I wouldn't mind receiving fewer more expensive cigars in lieu of a number of middle of the roaders. But I'm not that picky.

T.L. Johnson Tempio Box Press Maduro
any CC's (very rare for me to get in touch with at this point)

Olivia Melanio V

ANY of the following and their subsequent labels (prefer higher scored cigars or ones you like best)

Tatjuae (ones you prefer, I am just learning about their labels)
Illusione (same as above)
Ligas by Drew Estates (I've only tried T-52, FFP so that leaves lots of options. Mainly interested in Pigs, BaitFish, No.9)
Swag - not the cigar, but you know, stuff! Any cool Tat stuff would be neat, t-shirts or whatnot. Don't wear baseball caps

Also, if Santa has any lesser known gems to the average cigar community, that would be a nice treat. I prefer a medium-full cigar, wrappers of all kinds.

Thanks!


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

ch3rrytw1st said:


> T.L. Johnson Tempio Box Press Maduro


Sorry to hijack this thread, but I'm curious where you tried the TL Johnson. I actually work at Palma Cigar, which is the distribution center for TL Johnson, and I haven't been able to get my hands on one yet. Also, I hadn't heard that Terry's cigars were readily available outside of Colorado, yet.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Santa - if you do see this then:

Just cigars please, not into alot of cigar toys and such so any cigars sent will be fine. To give you an idea of my preferences:

Don't like RG higher than 56 or so or thinner than 37.
Been smokin' too long for anything overly light.
Age is a bonus but I smoke em' ROTT all the time.
Got a thing for "puro" type cigars regardless of region, well, as long as they taste good.

Lastly, don't go nuts on me, I'm not here often enough these to warrant being "destroyed". Save that for more deserving B/SOTL.

Peace on earth - goodwill to all gentlepeople!


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Dav0 I don't really know ya...but with a ring gauge of 3557 and over 2300 posts...I think you deserve to be blown the f up......hope your secret santa destroys ya 



dav0 said:


> Hey Santa - if you do see this then:
> 
> Just cigars please, not into alot of cigar toys and such so any cigars sent will be fine. To give you an idea of my preferences:
> 
> ...


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Lastly, don't go nuts on me, I'm not here often enough these to warrant being "destroyed".


yeah, good luck with that!!!


----------

